# Small farm for sale near Logan utah.



## gizmoraleon (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey we are selling our great little farm.
pics can be foud on our KSL listing at 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=475&ad=11762672&cat=279
This property is great! 
but first, the drawbacks, the home is close to the highway. portions of the home could use some updating, and the barn is older (but with updated electricity). That's it! now for the perks... 

3000 sqft spacious home, mountain valley with beautiful views of mountains and pastoral countryside, 3.23 acres, pasture, gardens, fruit trees (apricot, apple, wild plum, and nanking cherry), Raspberry patch, established asparagus patches, duck pond, chicken coop, rabbit hutches, garden areas with drip irrigation. New steel roof, large kitchen, large dining room, Living room with fireplace, family room, food storage room, 3 3/4 bathrooms and 4 bedrooms plus nursery/playroom. Forced air gas furnace, on demand hot water heater, root cellar, 2 car garage, large barn with new addition, steel roof with skylights, plenty of room for farm implements ,boats, toys, etc. Farm equipment is negotiable. 

This farm is capable of growing enough vegetables, fruits and meat for a family and more. Dairy possibilities if raising dairy goats. The gardens are designed to provide enough vegetables for selling. 
Please call for more information and to schedule an appointment. Qualified buyers only. agent/owner 
8o1-8o8-4496

oh yes the purchase price is $298k


----------



## gizmoraleon (Mar 8, 2010)

Property will be available through previous owner who is not an agent, I beleive the listing price is 225k OBO things fell through on my end, i can give contact info to interested parties.


----------



## gizmoraleon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sold!!!


----------

